# What are the tips in naming a business in Thailand?



## anthony89 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'd like to consolidate ideas and thoughts from people living in Bangkok about the necessary tips in naming a business. This is necessary before doing a company registration in Thailand. I'd appreciate to receive your ideas and thoughts about this matter.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Are you going to register the business name and setting up a company? Without knowing the kind of business, etc, it is not easy to give you any ideas.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's something little known...

There is an annual tax imposed on erecting business name signs.

English (or any farang alphabet) script signs are taxed at a higher rate than Thai script. I think double, but anyway its a lot more...

I further understand that farang signs that include Thai script are taxed at the Thai rate.

If you look closely at a farang only script sign in Thailand you might notice a tiny Thai script visible in corner of same.... this is another way you get around paying the higher tax.

Cheers.


----------

